# short thick hair Q's & side fringe Q



## ButterflyLashes (Jul 23, 2005)

would this haircut http://www.beautyriot.com/HTML/HAIR_..._Paris_01.html
work with quite-thick hair and a long face? ( bit of a long-shot!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 23, 2005)

yes, thats kinda like my haircut. and i have long face and thick hair, but mine is wavy.


----------



## ButterflyLashes (Jul 24, 2005)

have decided short doesnt suit me at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but i want a change, so i have another question: whenever  try a side fringe it looks all full and kinda fluffy like so: http://www.hilary-duff.net/_jf/hilary/hair04.gif
but i would REALLY like this fringe: http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/image...blackberry.jpg
sort of more sleek and strand-ey if you see wat i mean. would straightening achieve this effect?


----------

